# Thulbachia violacea  winterhart?



## pyro (25. Okt. 2011)

Ich habe in meinem Ufergraben eine Pflanze mit dem Namen Thulbachia violacea.

Stimmt es das diese Pflanze nicht winterhart ist?

Wie soll ich die am besten überwintern??


----------



## Moonlight (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Thulbachia violacea  winterhart?*

Hmm, 

das ist eine Pflanze, die eigentlich in den südlichen und tropischen Regionen Afrikas beheimatet ist.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die unsere Wintertemperaturen verträgt.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich sie vorsichtig ausgraben und evtl. bei Raumtemperatur in einem Eimer oder Aquarium ... oder Ähnlichem überwintern.
Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, dass selbst der 10°C kalte Keller zu frisch ist.

Mal sehen ob da jemand ne bessere Idee hat ...

Mandy


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Thulbachia violacea  winterhart?*

Hi Pyro,

Thulbagia violacea ist in Mitteleuropa nicht winterhart, sie verträgt zwar etwas Frost (leichte Nachtfröste mit oberflächlichen Rauhreif), aber spätestens wenn der Boden hart wird (und damit die Wurzeln einfrieren) ist sie hin 
Also rein in den Topf und in den kühlen Keller

MfG Frank


----------



## pyro (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Thulbachia violacea  winterhart?*

OK, dann mach ich mir jetzt noch schnell die Finger schmutzig.

Gruss, Jürgen


----------

